# Rally Location



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

OK folks, lets talk about a location in a Midwestern State like maybe around St. Louis and Kansas City. I believe it was Timeout that knew of a nice private park in that area. Lets here it folks, ideas on locations in the central part of the good Ole USA.







Once We have a list of city names I will post a pole for a vote.

Vern


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm all for a place along I35 from Dallas to Oklahoma City to Kansas City.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't know if I'll be able to make one that far west this year. If this becomes an annual thing, we should make sure they occur in different locations every year, so that we can all have a change to go to one.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I lived in Central Missouri, namely Marshall and would love a reason to go back, but for us our trips are pretty much planned out for this summer, maybe next year though.


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm with Traveler's Rest, any where along I-35 would be great.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Cincinnati Ohio area about the third week in June!

Dave


----------



## tradinpaint2 (Sep 20, 2003)

go to see this rally is coming along







.. i would like to add Memphis Tn to the list to vote on it has a major east- west an north -south hwy going to it ...we could have a parade for elvis....hehehe


----------



## WheelMan (May 15, 2004)

Hey Vern! We live in Mo. Would like to take part, mid July or August.









Andy


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I just wanted to bring this thread back up to the top to see if there are any Outbackers wanting a midwest rally. Last year several people said "maybe next year" so I thought it was time to think about it again.

For the northern folks, there are some nice lakeside campgrounds around Mark Twain Lakes (Missouri) on the East; or Kansas City / Omaha on the Northwest. If the southern route would be better, we could surely find a place in Branson, or one of the big lakes in that area.

Anyone game?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I am planning on passing through the St Louis and KC area the first week of May. I know this is early for many because of school but if anybody is getting together along our route we will try to join in.

Jared


----------



## campnfan (Jan 30, 2005)

Stockton Lake is a beautiful lake. Lots of crappy fishing. We have relatives close by. North of that lake is Truman Lake with some really great camping sites.Berry Bend or Talley Bend. And not far from Kansas City. Campnfan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys,

I have family in Wichita and in Kansas City. I wouldn't mind combining a rally with y'all and seeing them along the way, too!

Mark


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

So.....

Do we have something cooking?

Where is everyone coming from, maybe we can pick a centrally located place. Everyone interested send a reply so we can get an idea. Also, send any potential dates...


----------



## campnfan (Jan 30, 2005)

Missouri, I Hope someone gets something going. All I need is a date and place and I am ready to go. This winter weather is driving us to have cabin fever. THe 60's weather that we had recently really brought on camping fever. Soooo, It sounds like alot of people are interested in having a rally in Missouri, we just need a place and date. We need to get it going tho, so we can make reservations.

campnfan


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

We have a wedding and a family reunion to attend in the St. Louis area around Memorial Day. If there's a rally in the vacinity we could include in the schedule my wife and I would certainly be there.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## campnfan (Jan 30, 2005)

Missouricamper,

Years ago, my family and I went to Hannibal for a vacation. On the way back home we we went out of our way and visited Mark Twain Lake area, I remember that we came across a town of Perry Missouri. Anyway, We found this wonderful Water Park in this general area, but I don't remember exactly what town it was in. Do you have any info on this area? It seems that this would be a nice place to have a rally. Let me know if you have any info.

Campnfan


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

The only place I can think of like that is the Landing:

http://www.marktwainlanding.com/

I have never been there during camping season. We drove through last March, but it looked pretty bleak. The campground looked like a drive in theater.

If we want Memorial Day, we'd better get moving pretty fast. State parks are our favorite, but full hookups are pretty rare. The Corps of Engineers campground at Mark Twain has full hookups.

The Army campground at Lake of the Ozarks is supposed to be pretty nice - they have all sorts of rental boats as well as playgrounds and such. AND, a VERY NICE outlet mall not too far away (so us 'girls' have something to do besides cook). Is anyone besides me DoD or retired military? We could probably each have a few guests...

Anyway, through out some dates - even if it is only a few of us, it would be fun to see some Outback's besides ours.


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

We would love to participate in a rall in the midwest. Name the spot ! From Illinois, relatives in Miss. and will travel!


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

We would be interested in attending a Midwest rally or even meet up with some other outbackers for a weekend! We're in St. louis and don't have many friends that enjoy camping...they don't know what they're missing!!

Onondaga Cave State Park is newly renovated and we heard it's beautiful. We're going to check it out first weekend in May.

Keep us updated!

Ron, Tina, Meghan, Emily


----------

